# 772f fuse box



## becamedi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi
Can any one tell me where the habitation fuse box is in a 2002 Rapido 772f.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, no fuses box as such but you will find the fuses in the cupboard above the kitchen sink behind a little pull out panel.


----------



## becamedi (Jun 10, 2010)

*Many thanks. I've been searching for days.*


----------

